# Driveshaft Flex Disc (04-06 GTO)



## KamShaft (Sep 27, 2012)

I have brand new set of Flex Disc from RevShift for 04-06 GTO. Never used, still in the box. I will take best offer...

Kamran


----------



## Mosth8ed_Goat (Dec 8, 2020)

KamShaft said:


> I have brand new set of Flex Disc from RevShift for 04-06 GTO. Never used, still in the box. I will take best offer..
> 
> Kamran


still available?


----------

